# Kentuck asa



## rank bull (May 20, 2010)

who's goin we are leavin early friday mornin


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2010)

I wish


----------



## KMckie786 (May 20, 2010)

I will be there! Leaving early Friday morning. Cant wait!


----------



## young gunna (May 20, 2010)

I will be there!


----------



## dgmeadows (May 21, 2010)

*Talked myself into it....*

I am heading north on Thursday night...

Ciara has Bible School, so it'll just be me and the guys this go 'round.


----------



## goldenarrow (May 21, 2010)

Me and dad will be there. 

We heading up there thursday night!


----------



## alligood729 (May 21, 2010)

I'm afraid I might not make it this time. My son wants a new laptop for graduation.......hmmmmm there goes my play money, not that I had much to start with!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 21, 2010)

Hey ya'll supply the GAs I will dirve ya...


----------



## bowman77 (May 21, 2010)

Headed out Thursday morning.


----------



## matt varnes (May 27, 2010)

headin up thurs mornin!!!! everybody about ready???? tryin to make up my mind whether or not to take the new bow or leave it at home?


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 27, 2010)

dang matt i shot with you in ftbenning,dont change nothing son you are on fire this year,IF IT AN"T BROKE DONT FIX IT!play with the new bow in the off season.that is my opinon.


----------



## BlakeB (May 27, 2010)

When did you get an opinion.


----------



## matt varnes (May 27, 2010)

LOL i shot it sum more today and i really love it gonna be an awesome hunting bow and ibo bow. ready for kentucky!!! i won my very first asa shoot there last year


----------



## BlackArcher (May 28, 2010)

matt varnes said:


> headin up thurs mornin!!!! everybody about ready???? tryin to make up my mind whether or not to take the new bow or leave it at home?



Take the new bow! Please take the New Bow!  LoL


----------



## BlakeB (May 28, 2010)

young gunna said:


> I will be there!



you stopping by BK first.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 28, 2010)

DONT DO IT MATT,THEY ARE SIKEING YOU OUT


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (May 28, 2010)

WE ARE HEADED NORTH WENSDAY NIGHT,SEE YA ALL THERE GOOD LUCK EVERYONE,STEVE JANICE & MASON SMITH


----------



## BlackArcher (May 28, 2010)

*Given how MV shooting,  I need an edge, even if its "B"lunt..*



rednekbowhunter said:


> DONT DO IT MATT,THEY ARE SIKEING YOU OUT



oh! Hush papa... Let BA do his thing.. I have learnt from the best...  MC & BP.


----------



## Big John (May 28, 2010)

Lol


----------



## alligood729 (May 28, 2010)

Looks like I might make it anyway!!!!!One of my "sponsors" lol... is making it possible! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! If you believe that, I got some ocean front property here in Social Circle to sell you cheap........but I am goin.....


----------



## watermedic (May 29, 2010)

Bring it Matt. I am coming after you. lol

See yall there.

Chuck


----------



## BlackArcher (May 29, 2010)

watermedic said:


> Bring it Matt. I am coming after you.      Chuck



Seriously Chuck!  I am hoping he forgets his lucky draws!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 1, 2010)

Good Luck to all going to the ASA London shoot. The Bear will not be in attendance because The Doc's still have not figured out whats wrong with his foot.

Ya'll Shoot E'm Up and I'll be thinking of Ya'll this weekend while I'm Stuck in a Chair with my foot proped up waiting to see whats gonna happen next.


----------



## young gunna (Jun 1, 2010)

@ Blake you know I got to!


----------



## drago (Jun 2, 2010)

Leaving thursday, Karen and I will see ya'll in Kentucky!!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 2, 2010)

goo luck kenny, joe, chuck, ezra, darren, alligood, and everyone else makin the ride!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jun 2, 2010)

Leaving out in the morning with Kenny!!!!!


----------



## Harris6048 (Jun 2, 2010)

I got to go by and see what Gunna and Blake have going on at BK.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 2, 2010)

Harris6048 said:


> I got to go by and see what Gunna and Blake have going on at BK.



You dont want to know.


----------



## beastridge (Jun 2, 2010)

In the great state of Kentucky now. We'll be at the range Friday morning.


----------



## beastridge (Jun 2, 2010)

Harris6048 said:


> I got to go by and see what Gunna and Blake have going on at BK.


Not sure but I hear the King is jealous.


----------



## bowman77 (Jun 2, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> goo luck kenny, joe, chuck, ezra, darren, alligood, and everyone else makin the ride!



thanks


----------



## bowman77 (Jun 2, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Looks like I might make it anyway!!!!!One of my "sponsors" lol... is making it possible! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! If you believe that, I got some ocean front property here in Social Circle to sell you cheap........but I am goin.....



Glad to see your able to go.


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 2, 2010)

Shoeless Joe(AKA BrianfromGa) and myself are leaving early friday morning.  At least early for the shoeless one.


----------



## j.irvin (Jun 3, 2010)

Leaving in the a.m.  Can't wait!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 4, 2010)

good luck to all the ga. guys and girls. make us proud. wish i was there. for anyone not attending 12pt archery in covington, ga is having a shoot


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 5, 2010)

*Live From London...*

What Stays in London...  Happened in London.... (Ruby Tuesday was Blast) Jim Robinson Kool to meet you in person..


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 5, 2010)

BA in action


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 6, 2010)

*Chuck...*

.... we have got to talk about your math e matics...  It's only two points, but I need ever bit of em...    Spanka..


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 6, 2010)

Just looking at all the scores and I noticed a new crossbow class.  Didn't see that one coming.  Hopefully it will bring in more shooters.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 6, 2010)

Just looking at all the scores and I noticed a new crossbow class.  Didn't see that one coming.  Hopefully it will bring in more shooters.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 6, 2010)

I heard they were requiring shoes this go round so I didn't make it But I just did the math.... There are 1204 shooters at this event. This late in the year that is a HUGE number. only three or four years ago the fourth and fifth shoots only brought in like 800 to 900 shooters. 

There appear to be two crossbow classes one called crossbow and one called Xbow. Different people in each class. Mike T put a note on the ASA web page a few weeks ago that this was a test class. Those two classes "added" 20 people. I see at least two names I recognize that normally shoot other classes so I use the word added lightly. 

Matt Varnes obviously took the "Right" bow... whichever that was since he is once again leading Open B. 

Good to see some folks in Open Pro at or near the top that we haven't heard from recently. Of course Levi is just letting em having some line.... before he reels em in. 

That's all the thinking I can do for a Sunday morning. Ya'll be safe coming home.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 7, 2010)

*Matt Varnes...*

Congrats again Matt Varnes. 5-0 Open B 2010...


----------



## matt varnes (Jun 7, 2010)

*thanks*

i appreciate the congrats BA. i drove all the way home last nite and got in bout 12:30 and woke up sick as a dog this morning with fever and sore throat. hoping to get well so i can get sum practice in this week


----------



## watermedic (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats to all who made the trip. Good or not so, you were there.

Chuck


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 7, 2010)

Mike Webb sent some pics that I put on my web page. Even caught some of you GA boys. check em out. He is sending more tonight.

www.archerynewsnow.com


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 7, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Mike Webb sent some pics that I put on my web page. Even caught some of you GA boys. check em out. He is sending more tonight.
> 
> www.archerynewsnow.com



Love the cover Photo.... Chuck, Mike and Myself was all in the 12...  
The last guy decided not to play...  He was smart and had the best score...   Kool Pics..


----------



## matt varnes (Jun 7, 2010)

chuck, did i shoot with you in columbus?


----------



## watermedic (Jun 7, 2010)

Gainesville I think Matt. You, Bobby and myself.

Good shooting this weekend.


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats Matt on the tournament and a very impressive year!


----------

